

Ask HN: Why can't I post this article? - bensummers

I'm curious as to why I can't post this article:<p>http://www.infoworld.com/d/developer-world/jruby-upgrade-features-java-accommodations-438<p>The submission appears to be accepted, but it doesn't show the discussion box, and, out of curiosity, when I tried it in another browser without being logged in, I couldn't see it at all in the new listing.<p>Now I know I'm quoted in the article, but surely that can't be the reason for rejection? :-)<p>Just wondering if I'm tripping up a hidden anti-spam rule, and would like to know what not to do in future.
======
pg
I banned Infoworld a while ago because so many users complained about the low
quality of their articles.

~~~
bensummers
Thank you. I'll be sure to get mentioned in more reputable publications in
future.

It is a bit disconcerting though.

~~~
pg
If you believe this one's good I can unkill it.

------
Caligula
Certain sites are blacklisted. Perhaps infoworld is?

------
jacquesm
It auto-deads, I tried submitting it too and the kill is instantaneous, so
infoworld.com is on the blacklist.

